# Detailmycar - Modified Mini Cooper Parklane, with Crystal Rock



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I have had this car lined up for a few months now, and this weekend we finally had the chance to give it some attention.

The owner is extremely meticulous about the car and has fully wax oiled the underside, replaced all bolts with stainless versions and generally takes better care of the car then most people I've ever met (Including some of you here) 

It has had a few modifications which the Mini experts can probably spot but this left the car with a few imperfections that he wanted sorting out. Firstly it had been attacked with a polisher at some stage and had quite a few holograms and swirls but secondly the bonnet had been painted but there were a few specs in the lacquer that needed flattening off as with the bonnet decal you could see what looked like air bubbles however it was actually the lacquer with the issue.

This is how the car arrived (as you can see it's not exactly dirty)!









Firstly the car was foamed



















The car was then rinsed off, and I went around with some Meg's APC and Slide-lock brush cleaning the vents, badges and window rubbers etc.

The wheels were then cleaned with some gentle Beyond Steel (Surf City Garage) as it's kind and they didn't need any serious cleaning










It was then hand washed with two buckets, a brand new sheep skin mitt and some of my own shampoo.

After washing it was rinsed again and IronX was applied all over the car to see what contamination it found





































After this it was clayed and then moved indoors to be dried off. After drying it was all taped and masked up before polishing




























Paint readings taken to show healthy amounts 









Here are the spots in the lacquer that would need sanding flat



























High spots in the lacquer were flattened off with some 2000 grit Meg's paper




























The bonnet was then polished with some Scholl S17+ and a Hex Logic Orange pad to remove the sanding marks










This left a decent finish considering it wasn't yet refined at this stage










Eraser used at each stage after polishing









On to the drivers door

Before polishing showing the holograms and swirls









After polishing









50/50









Before 









After









My customer wanted to spend the day helping out and picking up tips so he could help keep the car mint, he was mainly interested in the wash process so after running through it all with him he asked later on if he could wash my car which was of course fine by me! I had spent the weekend at Silverstone so it was much needed










Serious pressure washer - hot water washers are great for snow foaming!









Back to the Mini!

Polishing the rear quarter









After polishing and refining with Menz PO85RE5









Just to show you how clean this car is, underneath:










As he had cleaned my car and cooked Bacon sandwiches all day I thought it only fair to finish the car with something nice










Tyres dressed with Glipton Trim and Tyre jelly









Glass with Megs









Finally here are the after shots















































































































































































































Thanks again for reading, as always all comments welcome!

Some very interesting cars coming this week, one Lamborghini Diablo and a Murcielago in the same week!

Nick.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Nick


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice work loving the wheels look fantastic


----------



## Neil_G (Nov 22, 2010)

Great finish Nick. Just goes to show how much perfection can be achieved.
Loving your work!


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Cracking job Nick:thumb:


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

Great job as usual Nick,

Either the owner has modified it a lot or this is the one off special order (so I read) Cooper S Park Lane, the Park Lane's were only ever launched in Cooper form.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice work, looks seriously wet now :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Very, very nice. Finish is awesome :thumb:.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate :thumb:


----------



## scotty76 (Nov 12, 2011)

Lovely work Nick. I have great respect for anyone that can sand paintwork, it would scare the hell out of me. 

How did your car turn out after the customer had washed it?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

scotty76 said:


> Lovely work Nick. I have great respect for anyone that can sand paintwork, it would scare the hell out of me.
> 
> How did your car turn out after the customer had washed it?


Thanks Scott, it came up lovely and was well worth doing - He's getting the new bonnet decal put on soon so it should look far better without the little imperfections under it.

He did a great job on my car, I should have taken some before pics as it was in such a state from Silverstone but it came up really nice! Must be the first time I've ever let someone else clean my car but I wasn't worried at all


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

What a good customer!!


----------



## riido (Nov 15, 2011)

Am I missing something here?
How on earth did you manage to remove 2000 grit marks with S17?


----------



## Prgreer (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks great.


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

That's a serious wet look you got out of that. Very impressive:thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

riido said:


> Am I missing something here?
> How on earth did you manage to remove 2000 grit marks with S17?


Absolutely right, you're not missing anything 

It can remove 1500 grit marks too with the right pad

http://spautopia.co.uk/scholl-concepts-s17-box-set

"S17+ is a fast and easy one-step, multi-purpose compound that gives outstanding results and a brilliant high gloss finish. Use on scratched, freshly painted or badly weathered paintwork. *Removes deep scratches and P1500 sanding marks* quickly and effortlessly with minimal dust production and maximum cut"


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Lovely mini and nice work.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Absolutley mint mate, thanks for sharing! Stunning little machine!


----------

